# At What Point....



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

At what point does an aspiring golfer know they are as good as they are ever going to be? No matter how much work they put into their mental, and physical game they just can't improve anymore. When should the golfer know this? 

Example Tiger Woods is/was the best pro golfer in the known galaxy for the past several years. Hong Soon-Sang is number 500 in the world golf rankings. Will Hong Soon-Sang ever break into the top 10?

Take us amateurs. I managed to get to a single digit handicap many years ago. Lot's practice, lot's playing time, and lot's of money to instructors. I played to a point where I knew I had reached my lowest handicap. I was a better baseball infielder in college than I was ever going to be as a golfer. I come from a baseball family to begin with. Perhaps golf greatness was just not (genetics?) in my blood. :laugh: A skiing accident kept me from baseball greatness.  

So I ask again; when should a golfer know they are as good as they are ever going to get due their own physical, and mental make up? Or, does every golfer just not put in enough effort, and time to play at the top 10 pro level. :dunno:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, tough question Patch...

I'd say different people have different attitudes to self belief and the size of their own ego's. Some seem to chase something just over the horizon forever, whereas others seem to have loads of natural talent but give up when they have their first knock back. And then there's the issue of access to facilities and support. I guess the answer is "as long as a piece of string."

When I ran our Junior Programme I had several youngsters who were excellent. Coaching was available, and some did it. League matches were available, and some turned out for them. Of the couple that appeared to have the skill and enthusiasm, I recommended to them that they enter as many scratch tournaments as possible so they could measure themselves against their peers. One won one of the UK's top junior tournaments, and had skill by the bucket load but just wasn't interested. Another had the drive and the opportunity but for whatever reason, even though he had the same access, just never made it to the next level.

As for me and my own ability. I was one of those annoying kids who could play just about any sport to a representative level, and in some sports really shined... But at the end of the day I was lazy, and I knew I was. On the one hand I look back and wonder, "could I have..." and on the other hand I know I wouldn't have because I know I was lazy. A prime example being my caddy in a 36 hole scratch tournament roasted me half through the second round for "just coasting along doing the usual not embarrassing myself but not really trying to win." He got under my skin, and I reeled off 6 birdies in the last 11 holes to finish 3rd.

Am I a wasted talent? No, I achieved what I was capable of achieving and did so knowingly. Could I have been even better? Yes, but only with a fundimental character change. I turned down a 2 year sponsorship deal from a large multi-national company purely and simply because I knew my limits, and perhaps also my ambitions. Do I regret the missed opportunity? No because is wasn't missed, it was turned down. But I do sometimes wonder just how good I would have been if I'd had a different attitude - this is highlighted more so in the games I've played with my son in recent years, in which he refuses to give me any shots. And I in turn work my butt off to give him a good battle - note, he's still not beaten me.

I would hope that every star talent has the right access to the support that will help them decide if they are good enough.


----------

